# My First Incubation



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Since starting here at Incubator Warehouse in late September I have had the chance to incubate my first set of eggs. I chose to use the HovaBator 1588 Genesis with our IncuTurn turner tray for my first shot at it. 

I was beyond impressed with how well it went. Out of a 41 eggs, 32 ended up being fertile, and 26 of them completed the hatch. I plan on doing several more hatches using more and more of our products so stay tuned for those.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My cheapy incubator was always rock solid and I got hundreds of peeps out of it. The one thing that is most important for successful hatches is using the right temp/humidity measuring tools. Without those you can have the most expensive incubator going and still be a massive failure at hatching.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

I was lucky enough to have access to our IncuTherms, those little things work great. My next incubator will have the auto humidity kit though, that will be sweet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a turn-x now. I like it's steadiness in temp and humidity and of course it regulated the humidity so I didn't have to mess with it.

The most consistent thermos I found were the GQF and the Fluckers for reptiles. The Fluckers was great because it measured both humidity and temps.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a glass thermometer that I love. Most times I don't have to worry about humidity here in Florida. Sometimes it maintains itself for 18 days, other times I need about a tablespoon a day of water.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What kind of chicks are you hatching? What do you do with them? Do you have a coop?


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> What kind of chicks are you hatching? What do you do with them? Do you have a coop?


Right now I have a coop with 6 old sassy barred rock hens and 2 unknown to me breeds. The chicks I just hatched are from different breeds, mostly speckled sussex, various marans, and orpingtons. I just put 20 of them on craigslist, I will keep the others and integrate them into my flock.

I eventually will pick a breed or 2 and raise them, but for now I am testing out as many as I can hatch and just flipping what I do not keep.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

robin416 said:


> I have a turn-x now.


We do not sell those here so I had to look into them...WOW! Thats like the Cadillac of incubators.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You mean you're not going to be one of those folks who wants one of every kind there is?


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

robin416 said:


> You mean you're not going to be one of those folks who wants one of every kind there is?


Well I didnt go that far...it is just one I would have to hunt for and save for, lol. Here we sell HovaBator, Little Giants, Brinsea, and our own brand IncuView. Those are about all I have access to with my employee discount. 

**EDIT** I just realized you meant the chickens, no I want to stick with a nice breed or two and better the bloodlines.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, well you wouldn't be too far off. Some folks keep upping their bators. I got the turn-x because of time constraints. I had about 150 birds doing just what you're planning. Focused on a few breeds. The maintenance of them and our property was a full time job. Luckily having Silkies I didn't have to artificially incubate a lot.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have 3 speckled Sussex. I like them. They are friendly and watch for snack sitings.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

I found out the chicks I hatched are a barnyard mix, so none are actually pure breed. I sold 22 already, kept 3 for myself but I think they need to go too. I have the urge to hatch so I am on the hunt for some RiR, I think I will specialize in that breed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are your expectations for the breed? RIRs can be quite temperamental.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

robin416 said:


> What are your expectations for the breed? RIRs can be quite temperamental.


I want the all season weather hardiness and high capacity egg laying ability they offer. I would like to fine tune the breed/flock for the conditions we face locally.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I had rir and they were bullies and my RSL as well. Great layers thru winter here but nasty. They turned my flock upside down. Once I rehomed them everyone settled down


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey Seminole if you sold your blue jg eggs yiu coukd have asked 40 per doz..

Blue and Black Jersey Giant hatching eggs. I have blue and black roosters over blue and black hens. Theses guys are still young but the biggest birds on my farm and already laying well. This mix will produce many blues and black chicks with the occasional splash. 

12 eggs $40.00 includes shipping
18 eggs $55.00 includes shipping
24 eggs $70.00 includes shipping


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow!!!Never knew fertile eggs go for that much.I'm going about this chicken thing all wrong,I need to sell eggs for incubating,not eating...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep certain breeds go for big bucks. I belong to a bunch of chicken groups on facebook, and the prices are insane.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I sell my barnyard mixes for $20 a doz here. That's the going price


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Years ago, there was an auction on another forum where someone had eggs from a breed in a new color. The winner paid 800.00$ for 6 eggs with no guarantees. Then someone came up with another color and sold 6 eggs for $1100 bucks. How do you like that? I think after that, Greenfire got involved with rare breeds sales at $100 per chick - no eggs.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

On one of the rare forums some person paid 300 for some fibro fertile eggs from some breeder. The chickens are beautiful, but once that person paid that price the breeder now charges an insane price per egg..
Yeah greenfire has gorgeous birds but their prices are insane


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The most I paid was $35 each for my Breda pullets. I won't go over that price though. Now if someone bought me a pricey hen lol that's fine.....


----------



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

Over the winter I ordered a Hova-Bator model 1602 N, it's working well, especially for the cost. It has a turner and a humidity and temp reader with it. So I put seven eggs in from our hens, three hatched at 20 days. One is peaking out now, one died in the egg ( had a hole in the egg) and waiting on the other two. I've kept the temperature 99.5-101 and humidity at 40-50 until day 19 raised it to 65-70%. 

As soon as these are out I've got a dozen+ eggs to put in!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey, that's pretty good! Please join our weather thread so we can here about Michigan's weather.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have the 1602 n here I'm using, it's ok so far, it is my friends and I'm hatching chicks for her


----------

